# Cardiac Consults



## uhlerclarem (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking for help in how to help my cardiac docs with level of consults they do. In regards to the complexity of medical decision making-what/where can I get a description of the different levels under the three categories of # of dx's, amt/complexity of data to review and risk of complications? What is the difference between multiple and extensive and moderate and high? 
Thanks!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 30, 2008)

See if this helps.  It gives clinical examples, also.

http://emuniversity.com/ClinicalExamples.html


----------



## uhlerclarem (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks-it sure did help!!
Clare


----------

